# Do you trust your internet friends?



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a few internet friends on different social media sites,

and on here. 

I feel like I pretty much trust them, I'm usually wary of making internet friends because....

a multitude of reasons. 

If you have any online friends do you feel like you can trust them?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

I have quite a few online friends, some of which feel like they're right there with me half of the time.

But I do have doubts about them sometimes. I mostly just try to stay positive and be friendly with everyone, and then I can get to know what they're really like. That helps me trust them more, I guess.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 18, 2015)

I trust the ones I talk to regularly.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

Delishush said:


> I have quite a few online friends, some of which feel like they're right there with me half of the time.
> 
> But I do have doubts about them sometimes. I mostly just try to stay positive and be friendly with everyone, and then I can get to know what they're really like. That helps me trust them more, I guess.



I trust you bby -3-


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I trust you bby -3-



<3


----------



## ams (Dec 18, 2015)

I've actually never had internet friends! For me friendship is something that's reserved for real life, but I don't think I'd ever fully trust anyone I met on the internet.


----------



## Manah (Dec 18, 2015)

Actual friends? There's no difference between online and offline.

People you just know online? About as much as any random stranger.


----------



## riummi (Dec 18, 2015)

Only the ones i talk to frequently


----------



## Matramix (Dec 18, 2015)

I trust the people in my group, some more than others but still, none of them have ever broken my trust.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 18, 2015)

I trust a couple who I talk to frequently.  c:


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes, I trust most of them very much. The ones who have broken my trust though have never received it back again.


----------



## alphys (Dec 18, 2015)

i pretty much trust them with my heart and soul.


----------



## Yuni (Dec 18, 2015)

Yupp, although it takes years to build up my trust. 
I've known him for about 7 years now and would love to meet him someday.

The closest I've been to him is probably through our names on the Miku plate that was sent to orbit Venus.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Dec 18, 2015)

To an extent. The most I've ever trusted anyone is to tell them my first name and age. I've never shown anyone my face.


----------



## Llust (Dec 18, 2015)

i trust pretty much all online friends that i like bc whats the worst they they can do to betray me?


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I have a few internet friends on different social media sites,
> 
> and on here.
> 
> ...




my trust level for ppl online does not differ much from ppl irl. Just bc you talk to someone in person or even see them regularly doesn't make them more trustworthy than others you encounter online. In fact even trolls are much easier to online bc its not in real time. For me, I'm not a huge friend person, much a many acquaintances type of person. Like I have to have significant reoccurring experiences with someone for me to consider them a friend. I don't trust many people in general with my personal life or friendship, but I will trust almost anybody in general with non personal things. As long as I'm protecting myself and put myself first.


----------



## Ragdoll (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes I trust KitsuneNikki a whole lot more than my IRL friends tbh
Also Javocado he's just gr8
Just them two and a few others on here and some other sites
Love u fam

Ps imu Kindle 
She was the Internet friend living closest to me rip


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2015)

I trust my internet friends. I love meeting new people everyday irl and on the Internet. As long as I don't blab about private information (like where I live, address, etc) to people on the Internet and sometimes people irl too, then I feel fine and safe. Idk why some people say "Oh, I live on blah blah blah, on so and so street." It's just so stupid, the world is not safe anymore like it used to be, when it was all open windows and doors and everyone being all openly...nowadays people barely open their houses through windows and stuff, thinking about robbers, kidnappers, etc. I don't mean that the olden days didn't have robbers and such, but I feel like now there's murders going on pretty much every single day, and ISIS, fights...just makes the world feel unsafe. I wish it was still like the olden days bc I think it was just more safer in the olden generation. :/


----------



## Locket (Dec 18, 2015)

I met two of my online best friends on club tortimer <3

One of them added me on Facebook, so we talk. She's busy with college though 

And the other has random times where she defriends me then the naxt day we're friends again 

So yes, depending on the person/


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

kind of

some friends i trust, but some i don't really trust..


----------



## okaimii (Dec 18, 2015)

Not really, no. It's not that they have done me bad necessarily, it's just how they act and talk that kind of sway my trust of them.


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

Most of them yeah.
But there are certain people I don't 100% trust with certain things


----------



## Albuns (Dec 18, 2015)

Ya, no reason to not trust them until they give me a reason to.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah that's how I feel,

some of my internet friends...not on here (mainly on tumblr)

I don't really trust...

Some though I do


----------



## espellium (Dec 18, 2015)

dont trust anybody not even yourself not even squidwards house


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 18, 2015)

A lot of my really good friends I met on a forum when I was 12 lol. I met some of them in real life too.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 18, 2015)

I mean, I've met some people, gotten to know them, added them on like, snapchat, or we exchange numbers. Only people I really trust though.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll trust a little, but once you break the trust then yeah byebye lol


----------



## aericell (Dec 19, 2015)

I trust them a lot more than my non-internet friends despite knowing them for way less the time


----------



## Azza (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a few internet friends, especially from this site. It deoends on what you mean by "trust". Altough some of them can get a little moody at times  *coughrosetti&monkeydluffycough* I would never trust anyone on the internet with my adress or anything like that though. But I guess that's kind of expected.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 19, 2015)

As much as people in real life  Both can lie and do petty things sometimes. I met some online friends already and they were pretty much the same in real life, but I didn't go meet them all alone in some secret place at first, like some people I know...
I know girls silly enough to meet some guys at their home without really knowing them, luckily for them, nothing bad happened but just in my city a woman disappeared that way and she apparently knew that Internet friend for one or two years. I think one must be careful. So yes I trust them, but I keep in mind that most of them are still strangers to me. 
There are people that are also maybe.. a little too intrusive and too soon in the relationship. Bordeline psycho. That doesn't mean that they are bad people, but I come on forums to have fun not to be subjected to an interrogation about why I didn't log on that day and what I was doing with whom etc etc...and making a scene about it. I think some people are sometimes ...quite intense.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Dec 19, 2015)

Azza said:


> *coughrosetti&*not*monkeydluffycough*



Fixed that.


----------



## Azza (Dec 19, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Fixed that.



Huehue zig you luff him too much.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 19, 2015)

It varies from person to person, same as IRL friends. There are people I've known for years and years online, who I wouldn't hesitate to tell anything to, but then there are also people I've only spoken to a few times and am on a friendly basis with but wouldn't share my deepest thoughts with. I try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 19, 2015)

Aniko said:


> As much as people in real life  Both can lie and do petty things sometimes. I met some online friends already and they were pretty much the same in real life, but I didn't go meet them all alone in some secret place at first, like some people I know...
> I know girls silly enough to meet some guys at their home without really knowing them, luckily for them, nothing bad happened but just in my city a woman disappeared that way and she apparently knew that Internet friend for one or two years. I think one must be careful. So yes I trust them, but I keep in mind that most of them are still strangers to me.
> There are people that are also maybe.. a little too intrusive and too soon in the relationship. Bordeline psycho. That doesn't mean that they are bad people, but I come on forums to have fun not to be subjected to an interrogation about why I didn't log on that day and what I was doing with whom etc etc...and making a scene about it. I think some people are sometimes ...quite intense.



Yeah, I mean even if I trust online friends I don't think I would give someone my location


----------



## Athera (Dec 19, 2015)

Never had anyone brake my trust so far so i'd say yeah, i trust them.


----------



## Esphas (Dec 19, 2015)

all of my close ones, yes


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a few New Leaf friends from Gamefaqs. We've been friends for over two years. We mostly just talk about ac. I trust them 100% when it comes to having them in my ac town.

I have a few that I met here. They're such lovely people. I sometimes wish I could meet them in person.


----------



## device (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't trust anyone whether on the internet or not, too much shady ppl around


----------



## sock (Dec 19, 2015)

The ones I know well, yes, I trust completely.

And FYI, for me, at least, it doesn't make the slightest bit of difference about whether I've met them or not. Skype or facetime is enough for me to trust who they are. 

Honestly, my friends online/offline and trust levels do not change due to whether I see them IRL or not. My friends all mean a lot to me, no matter what.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 19, 2015)

It really depends on how close I am to them, and what kind of person they are. I've trusted a few people before, and it's bitten right back at my ass. 

I do trust a few of them I'm really close to, however.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 4, 2016)

Internet friends are at the same level as real friends for me, as long as I really get to know them and I talk to them frequently.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't have any so I guess it's an n/a answer from me. If I had any, I'd say, yeah, sure.


----------



## mob (Jan 4, 2016)

a few yea


----------



## mintellect (Jan 4, 2016)

Not really.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 4, 2016)

most of them


----------



## tumut (Jan 5, 2016)

most of them


----------



## rrenaa (Jan 5, 2016)

I can trust some of my online friends


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a nice little chunk of internet pals I can trust.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Everyone on here seems pretty nice and with the people I've talked to and traded with they never gave me a reason not to trust them.


----------



## pandapples (Jan 5, 2016)

Yup I trust them a lot! I met two online friends IRL as well a couple times


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

yea sure if theyre really close, but not w everything tho


----------



## Chaotix (Jan 5, 2016)

Some but not all.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah i do.
I guess I'm probably a trusting person,


----------



## soda (Jan 5, 2016)

no, they could be a government agent in disguise trying to gain personal information such as my "favorite color" and "hobbies"


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jan 5, 2016)

Not normally, but there are three that I definitely trust.


----------



## epona (Jan 5, 2016)

i used to have a lot of very close online friends but now i only have a handful and i would only consider myself close to one of them, maybe two
i trust the ones i'm close with and i generally trust all the others too, but at the same time i like to keep my personal life and my online life totally separate so i don't add people on facebook etc


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2016)

if I think of someone as my friend ofc i have some measure of trust in them, i haven't always been right to trust my online friends in the past but I have a few now I would trust with my power of attorney.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 5, 2016)

i trust most of them


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes, but I still have my doubts if I'm not that close to them/if we rarely talk.
I currently only have one online friend, though :'D


----------



## chronic (Jan 5, 2016)

hell no!


----------



## tae (Jan 5, 2016)

it's not that i distrust them per say, it's just a lot of people i meet online i have zero intentions of knowing personally.
given there are a lot of exceptions for this, because some friends online i've had for 8+ years now and stuff, but most of the time i just don't care to keep in contact with everyone i meet. 

there's some people on here i hope to talk to for a long time, because i enjoy them, but there's also a ton of people here i've met who i guess you could say i "dont trust" / don't care enough about to make a long term commitment towards.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 5, 2016)

It really depends. Some people I talk to casually and they might not know much about me other than my name or location. But I do have good friends from the internet, who know lots about me, what I look like, and etc. cx


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a couple groups of friends, and I trust them completely. I've given out my address and everything lmao


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 5, 2016)

I trust 3 of my online friends completely, we've known each other for so long now and I've met up with 1 of them (three times now), and the other 2... Well it's a work in progress mainly, it's just finding the time really but we will hopefully meet up soon! x3 But we've never had any reason to lie to each other, they're my best friends and I'm grateful they're in my life. I do have other internet friends but I know they have lied to me in the past, so I don't really trust them.


----------



## tsantsa (Jan 5, 2016)

yup


----------



## Cory (Jan 5, 2016)

I barely have internet friends and trust is a general word so please explain what you mean


----------



## xBlablahi (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't have many of them right now anymore, but if I got to know them well enough I'd let them in on more personal things


----------



## Knopekin (Jan 5, 2016)

I used to have a whole bunch of friends I'd met online and I trusted them, mostly because we used to organize meetups twice a year, so we all knew each other offline, too. I don't see much of them anymore because lots of the group started dating each other, and then broke up and it all got a bit awkward.

One thing I find difficult is that lots of people are chatty and social online but then shy and antisocial irl. I know it's not anybody's fault, but I find it a bit awkward when I meet an online friend irl and the conversation is really stilted and difficult.


----------



## glow (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah I trust a lot of them, not all of them of course but the majority that I talk to on a regular basis. I'm not the person that plasters my real social media all over but if someone found me on Insta or something I wouldn't really care that much. I'm not the type that's really paranoid about privacy when it comes to selfies lol but that's because I don't post my number or anything like that anywhere public.


----------



## Esphas (Jan 5, 2016)

all of them


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 5, 2016)

I only have a few and I trust them all. I've also known them for 8 years, 4 years, and 3 years.


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 5, 2016)

I have one friend I've known since the spring of 2014 and I pretty much completely trust her. Last year we sent packages to each other in the mail for Christmas, and we've voice called on Skype several times and everything she's told me about her matches up.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 5, 2016)

I've sent packages to several of them. And they have sent me some back.
So far I've got pretty good experiences from my internet friends.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 5, 2016)

I trust most the people I meet online until they give me a reason not to. I never do video or voice calls and I don't plan to meet anyone in real life so I don't see the problem. My best Internet buds know that my intention is to just give each other company and vent from time to time anyways x'3


----------



## Saylor (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes. I wouldn't really consider someone a friend if I didn't trust them.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 5, 2016)

**** no

except one, who I have been in regular contact with for 8 years now


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 5, 2016)

to an extent, yes. I've had personal info slipped and plundered though so it kind of bums me out and I try not to be too trustworthy 

I'm super close to like 5 of my friends though, they have my Facebook and phone number and everything. We haven't met up yet because money and distance but hopefully that changes soon


----------



## Mango (Jan 5, 2016)

i trust 1 or 2 of them

but nah internet friends arent real friends


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 5, 2016)

Depends.
I honestly don't view them the same as IRL ones.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jan 5, 2016)

I only have a few online friends through Animal Crossing boards and yes I do trust them.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't trust people easily.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 5, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I have a few internet friends on different social media sites,
> 
> and on here.
> 
> ...



I trust you lmao


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 5, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I trust you lmao



Same because u legit know I'm not some 80 yr old pervert lmao xD


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 5, 2016)

Yaaaaaaaaaas ; o ; 
 Nightmares (bc I obviously gave her my address so she can send me stuff), MayorEvvie (kind of but its like????), Ems, P o c k y, tearypastel, and I think that's it-- besides a couple of other internet friends who aren't on these forums


----------



## crystalchild (Jan 6, 2016)

doesn't really matter to me whether they're from the internet or not, the extent of my trust varies heavily between individuals. i have nobody i'd tell everything.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 6, 2016)

I mean I barely even trust my real life friends & cats so


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 6, 2016)

yeah.. met up with few in person too
and still good friends till this day c:


----------



## kittmitt (Jan 6, 2016)

DELETED


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 6, 2016)

I trust about 70% of them.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes and no.

The ones who I've known for like 5 or so years, have video-called, gotten to know really well, and became friends with on a secure homeschooling site (so they're not catfish): yes.

Most others: eh.  I mean, if you want me to trust you, you need to show that you're trustworthy.  Like, if you say stuff behind my back like a lot of random internet friends do to me, then heck no, I don't.  I guess it really just depends on who we're talking about, really.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 6, 2016)

yes I have four internet friends and I completely trust them, they are my best friends. Three of them I've known for five years and the fourth I've known for almost two years. I definitely trust these internet friends way more than anyone I know IRL...

It takes a while for me to trust anyone though, both IRL and online.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 6, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> Same because u legit know I'm not some 80 yr old pervert lmao xD



ikr lmao i like look at people's IGs and stuff to make sure they aren't lyinnnnnnnn


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 6, 2016)

honestly? Not really, no. I will trust them with SOME things, but I will not give them personal information. I think it's just paranoia that I could be talking to a pedophile or something.


----------



## Rose (Jan 6, 2016)

I trust the ones who care enough about me to consistently ask me how I'm doing. Not with my life, obviously, but I trust them to be good company and to want good things for me and to be safe people to converse with.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2016)

i have like 2 which were past real life friends anyways so not really


----------



## focus (May 21, 2016)

i have a total of 0 online friends tbh lmao i used to have a big squad but.. rip. anyway if they're close to me yeah i trust them but otherwise no it's not easy to gain my trust tbh


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 21, 2016)

I trust a total of five internet friends more than I trust anyone I know in real life honestly. Maybe like one or two irl.


----------



## Mars Adept (May 21, 2016)

Usually most I just talk to and have fun with, but I think I may have met one or two diamonds in the dust. I never really made friends while I was at public school, which is why I end(ed) up making so many internet friends.


----------



## Ayaya (May 21, 2016)

If by internet friends you mean friends you met online and talk to personally and/or regularly then pretty much.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 21, 2016)

I feel like I can trust strangers on the internet more so than people I know in real life. I honestly usually trust my online friends, but I mean they can be 60 y/o men or something for all I know.


----------



## Hulaette (May 21, 2016)

I trust only 2 people on the internet and they are my closest online friends. KaydeeKrunk is very trustworthy


----------



## Fleshy (May 21, 2016)

I guess I only have one actual "internet friend" and I trust her completely. I don't think internet friends are "strangers" at all. 

I trust other people I speak to on the internet too,


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 21, 2016)

I wouldn't tell them really private stuff, but I trust them mostly.


----------



## mags (May 21, 2016)

I have a few on line friends I really trust, I deleted the ones I was not sure about.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 21, 2016)

I never trust my internet


----------



## Mao (May 21, 2016)

internet friendship never really lasts long with me, we just drift apart for one reason or another 

but i do really miss two people in this site but im scared to talk to them again. i told them almost anything


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2016)

I usually avoid making friends over the internet, but people on The Bell Tree Forums are all usually good people.


----------



## N a t (May 21, 2016)

I try to trust most of if not all of my internet friends, but I'll always have tiny suspicions, because they're still strangers. If you can fully trust me though, then I can definitely trust you.


----------



## Taj (May 21, 2016)

I think it's fair to give people a chance but if I notice suspicious things I block them out.


----------



## Invisible again (May 21, 2016)

Ehhh, I wouldn't tell them any personal info. Better safe than sorry, you know?


----------



## lizzy541 (May 21, 2016)

it depends but i can definitely name a few people that i've known for awhile who i consider close friends


----------



## Xylia (May 21, 2016)

I only trust one person I've met online but I talk to daily and skype/FaceTime with. and he's my boyfriend who I have mutual friends with and our family members know about our relationship.


----------



## Amichann (May 21, 2016)

I put all my online friends at the same level as my real life friends, I trust them all completely. Making friends irl and online is the same,you just have to be careful.


----------



## Celestefey (May 21, 2016)

Well my closest online friends I've known for 4-5 years now, and I do trust them. I've met one of them in real life quite a few times, and I stayed at her house for a sleepover earlier this year. Honestly, it was one of the best experiences in my life, and I think it's great being able to have friends that live all over the country. I'm quite fortunate my closest friends tend to live relatively nearby.

I haven't met the other two due to unfortunate circumstances, sometimes things haven't worked out. But I do really care about them a lot, and I hope we can remain close friends for as long as we can.

Apart from that, I guess I don't really trust other people. I think it's really obvious when someone is lying about who they are, though.


----------



## windloft (May 21, 2016)

mmmn, not a whole lot. they're my friends and all, but .... i don't trust them enough to reveal my real name, address, etc etc etc to them. whenever they compliment me or my skills, my mind tells me otherwise. i tend to be distrustful of everybody due to the abuse i went through as a child, so i tend to take everybody's words with a grain of salt.


----------



## ellarella (May 21, 2016)

i'm pretty trustful of almost everyone, including internet friends, probably almost to a fault. i haven't had any reason not to be... _yet!_


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 21, 2016)

*YES*!


----------



## LethalLulu (May 21, 2016)

Some I do, some I don't.  I remember way back on gaia, my friend's and I would go on each other's accounts and there was never any issues.


----------

